# Practiced you Siu Nim Tao Today?



## Siunimtao (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey All,
I dont see much talk about Siu Nim Tao,
 The foundation of Wing Chun,
Hows it Going for you?

Dan


----------



## WingChunIan (Feb 11, 2012)

talking about SNT doesn't help, you have to do it


----------



## Siunimtao (Feb 11, 2012)

Yes of course,   i thought it would be a hot topic,  any one can do the moves but helps if your practicing it correctly,


----------



## Nabakatsu (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi, what does doing Siu Nim Tao properly entail for you? Welcome to the site!


----------



## yak sao (Feb 12, 2012)

Wecome to the forum.
It's always good to see new people come along as they always bring something to the table.
SNT is one of those topics that emerges fairly regularly, but there is still much to be said about it. It is one of my favorite things about WC, and is one of my favorite topics to read about and dicuss.
So, as the new guy, not to put any pressure on you, what is it about SNT that's important to you?
As Nab said...what is proper SNT from your prospective?


----------



## yak sao (Feb 12, 2012)

.....perspective


----------



## Siunimtao (Feb 12, 2012)

Thank you for the welcome,
SNT=   Heightened Awareness,  Body structure,   I will not go into detail , I practice Chu Shong Tin Lineage, every lineage vary, So every one has there own way,
I believe 90% are doing the wrong way,


----------



## yak sao (Feb 12, 2012)

Siunimtao said:


> Thank you for the welcome,
> SNT= Heightened Awareness, Body structure, I will not go into detail , I practice Chu Shong Tin Lineage, every lineage vary, So every one has there own way,
> *I believe 90% are doing the wrong way*,



you don't want to go into detail, but then you drop that in our laps....What is the right way of performing SNT, and why are 90% wrong?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 12, 2012)

Siunimtao said:


> Hey All,
> I dont see much talk about Siu Nim Tao,
> The foundation of Wing Chun,
> Hows it Going for you?
> ...



I try and do Siu Nim Tao; xi&#462;o niàn tóu; Siu Lim Tao, &#23567;&#24565;&#38957; every day. And later tonight I will be doing it again but then Siu Lim Tao is the only Wing Chun form I know



Siunimtao said:


> Thank you for the welcome,
> SNT=   Heightened Awareness,  Body structure,   I will not go into detail , I practice Chu Shong Tin Lineage, every lineage vary, So every one has there own way,
> I believe 90% are doing the wrong way,



OH look... a lineage battle is about to begin.... this won't end well


----------



## mook jong man (Feb 12, 2012)

I practice Siu Nim Tao, Chum Kiu and Biu Gee pretty much everyday except for when my knee's are acting up.
I am also from Tsui Seung Tin lineage , but the difference is I don't go around telling everybody they are wrong.

If a point of difference comes up regarding some aspect of training I will put forward my reasons about why something should be done a certain way and people are free to either disagree as they often do or agree with me.

But you don't just bludgeon people over the head with it and say I'm right and everybody else is wrong.
That is arrogant and frankly comes across as being a bit of a dick.


----------



## Siunimtao (Feb 12, 2012)

All you need is Siu Nim Tao  and chisao,  Wing Chun has its own Security system so The Wrong People do not learn,
Mook jong Man,  You school may be of lineage but it is a school that makes money from wing chun, there for your fighting a losing battle,  If you preform SNT correctly you will know it,   have you got Dai Gong?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 12, 2012)

Siunimtao said:


> All you need is Siu Nim Tao  and chisao,  Wing Chun has its own Security system so The Wrong People do not learn,
> Mook jong Man,  You school may be of lineage but it is a school that makes money from wing chun, there for your fighting a losing battle,  If you preform SNT correctly you will know it,   have you got Dai Gong?



Wow... I mean just wow.... the only possible response to this is so obvious

:trollsign

May all that come here heed my warning


----------



## mook jong man (Feb 12, 2012)

Siunimtao said:


> All you need is Siu Nim Tao  and chisao,  Wing Chun has its own Security system so The Wrong People do not learn,
> Mook jong Man,  You school may be of lineage but it is a school that makes money from wing chun, there for your fighting a losing battle,  If you preform SNT correctly you will know it,   have you got Dai Gong?



Listen up champ , I left that school about 12 years ago , I've gone my own way since then.

I don't really know what the money thing has to do with it , even Sigung himself doesn't teach for free , don't really know what your on about there.

As to whether I have attained some degree of Tei Gong ?
Probably, but that is not really for me to judge , I prefer to work more on the attributes of speed , force , and reflex.

 But if you think all you need is SNT and chi Sau then your going to be in for a rude shock sunshine when that first left hook comes ploughing into your melon.

Chi Sau is training for close range combat once you have made contact , you have to get into that range and survive the friggin contact first .
It's not bloody magic , you still have to rely on your eyeballs and get your arms in the correct position in relation to his incoming strikes.

But that's ok I've only been training since 1989 what would I know in comparison to your vast knowledge oh great sage.


----------



## Siunimtao (Feb 12, 2012)

The Truth Hurts,    lol,


----------



## mook jong man (Feb 12, 2012)

Siunimtao said:


> The Truth Hurts,    lol,



Not as much as that left hook in the head is going to hurt if you continue to think that you only need to do the form and chi sau lol.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 12, 2012)

Siunimtao said:


> The Truth Hurts,    lol,



:s447:


Never did a day of Wing Chun training have ya

:s407:

He be a troll

last time

:trollsign


----------



## Siunimtao (Feb 13, 2012)

mook jong man said:


> Not as much as that left hook in the head is going to hurt if you continue to think that you only need to do the form and chi sau lol.




You have be doing Wing Chun Since 1989 and still pratice every day?  for real!
You obviously dont have a clue, You have been wasting your time im afraid, 
Listen to yourselves, WIng Chun isnt obtainable to People with Attitudes like you,
Over 2000 useless post, Im not wasting any more of my time with you Thank you,


----------



## MaikuB (Feb 13, 2012)

Siunimtao said:


> You have be doing Wing Chun Since 1989 and still pratice every day?  for real!



A (retired) si-bak from our/TST lineage supposedly practices 2 hours or so of stance, 3 times a day. If you go TST's place you should find a lot of regulars like his own students that still train too.


----------



## Domino (Feb 13, 2012)

Most days, slowly working through the air dummy.
Some days concentrate on troll sau, it just depends.


----------



## bully (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah Domino, I reckon troll sau is the most important part of what we do.


----------



## Domino (Feb 13, 2012)

Very important for good group structure and mature conversation.


----------



## Cyriacus (Feb 13, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> Wow... I mean just wow.... the only possible response to this is so obvious
> 
> :trollsign
> 
> May all that come here heed my warning



Listen to the Man.


----------



## Siunimtao (Feb 13, 2012)

MaikuB said:


> A (retired) si-bak from our/TST lineage supposedly practices 2 hours or so of stance, 3 times a day. If you go TST's place you should find a lot of regulars like his own students that still train too.




He obviously KNOWS what he doing,  He pratices stance, not the 3 forms Daily,


----------



## onthechin (Feb 18, 2012)

I shudder whenever anyone gets labelled a troll and especially when there's a picture involved..when people re-post it I basically think they're too into the forum. The whole do the form every day thing is great..as long as you spar every second day..


----------



## mrRay (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi guys

Just started learning Wing Chun and i'm really enjoying learning SLT and the wing chun basics.  Does anyone have any advice on how much SLT a beginner should be doing? I've read that you should warm up and try and complete SLT first thing every morning.  I've been doing this but I feel I should be doing more and pushing myself a bit more.  What do you think?


----------



## Siunimtao (Feb 21, 2012)

mrRay said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just started learning Wing Chun and i'm really enjoying learning SLT and the wing chun basics. Does anyone have any advice on how much SLT a beginner should be doing? I've read that you should warm up and try and complete SLT first thing every morning. I've been doing this but I feel I should be doing more and pushing myself a bit more. What do you think?




SLT  should be broken down to 3 parts or more,
The first part  develops the energy, the 2nd and 3rd teach you to throw the energy around,

Standing in your Stance is the 1st thing you need to learn,

theres some good info in this link,
http://wcats.com/WCLessons/SLT/SiuLimTaoIntro.php


----------



## yak sao (Feb 21, 2012)

mrRay said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just started learning Wing Chun and i'm really enjoying learning SLT and the wing chun basics. Does anyone have any advice on how much SLT a beginner should be doing? I've read that you should warm up and try and complete SLT first thing every morning. I've been doing this but I feel I should be doing more and pushing myself a bit more. What do you think?




It's easy to underestimate SNT. It doesn't exert you as does a typical kung fu form, but there is much going on there.
Refer to the other thread about SNT : "_*SNT....what's it all about*_" as it addresses a lot of the benefits of SNT already and there's no need to duplicate.

I will add this. Assuming you spend proper amount of time training your form, I would add various other things to the training session. As examples:

chain punching
Chain punching rapid fire in groups of 5
Pak Dar
Gum Dar
Tan Dar
Gaun Dar


----------



## ilhe4e12345 (Feb 21, 2012)

Siunimtao said:


> You have be doing Wing Chun Since 1989 and still pratice every day?  for real!
> You obviously dont have a clue, You have been wasting your time im afraid,
> Listen to yourselves, WIng Chun isnt obtainable to People with Attitudes like you,
> Over 2000 useless post, Im not wasting any more of my time with you Thank you,



he practices just like any REAL martial artist practices....are you stupid? you have to be kidding me if you think that you dont need to practice to be good at something. you must be the next IP Man to talk like that....and even then someone of IP Man's knowledge still practices on a daily level, just look at his children who are well into their 80's that still practice the style almost daily.....

Listen to YOURSELF...you sound like an idiot and the only real reason you posted here was to troll others. its sad becuase people like you give martial arts a bad name. 'HEY GUYS LOOK I LEARNED ONE FORM SO THAT MEANS IM A MASTER AND I DONT NEED TO PRACTICE" honestly if i could i would love to watch you get destroyed by someone of mook jong man's level of martial arts knowledge. Heck im not that experienced when it comes to wing chun as i only currently know SLT and Chi Sau but the way you talk as if you know everything but yet have nothing backing it other then "HA IM BETTER THEN YOU" so please...grow up and leave. This forum and forums like this are for people that actually want to talk with one another and learn from each other....

Please go back to being the "all knowing master of Wing Chun" your ignorance is amazing.....


----------



## Siunimtao (Feb 21, 2012)

ilhe4e12345 said:


> he practices just like any REAL martial artist practices....are you stupid? you have to be kidding me if you think that you dont need to practice to be good at something. you must be the next IP Man to talk like that....and even then someone of IP Man's knowledge still practices on a daily level, just look at his children who are well into their 80's that still practice the style almost daily.....
> 
> Listen to YOURSELF...you sound like an idiot and the only real reason you posted here was to troll others. its sad becuase people like you give martial arts a bad name. 'HEY GUYS LOOK I LEARNED ONE FORM SO THAT MEANS IM A MASTER AND I DONT NEED TO PRACTICE" honestly if i could i would love to watch you get destroyed by someone of mook jong man's level of martial arts knowledge. Heck im not that experienced when it comes to wing chun as i only currently know SLT and Chi Sau but the way you talk as if you know everything but yet have nothing backing it other then "HA IM BETTER THEN YOU" so please...grow up and leave. This forum and forums like this are for people that actually want to talk with one another and learn from each other....
> 
> Please go back to being the "all knowing master of Wing Chun" your ignorance is amazing.....


\
 The Diesese is spread to far, I reccommend That you go and learn another Martial Art Cause  Your Frankly Wasting you time the way your praticing it,
Yes some People have trained all there life and still dont have a clue, and its Sad,


----------



## wtxs (Feb 22, 2012)

Siunimtao said:


> \
> The Diesese is spread to far, I reccommend That you go and learn another Martial Art Cause  Your Frankly Wasting you time the way your praticing it,
> Yes some People have trained all there life and still dont have a clue, and its Sad,



The saddest part is my friend, take a look in the mirror ... you had just gave an description of yourself.:waah::waah::waah:


----------

